# Jak sprawdzić co wydłuża czas ładowania systemu?

## wertjacek

O chwili wklepania loginu i hasła w menadżerze logowania do pojawienia sie pulpitu gentoo potrzebuje prawie 30-40 sekund.Dałoby sie to jakos przeżyc ale komputer jest dośc szybki i nie sądzę żeby było to normalne:

```
Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7500 @ 2.93GHz GenuineIntel 

4 Gb ram

radek hd5770 z ati-11.4
```

bo jeszcze niedawno tyle czasu trwał cały cykl ładowania systemu.Przejrzałem logi w var/log i nic tam nie ma,czysto jak w szpitalu.

Używam KDE,openrc,baselayout-2

rc-update show

```
alsasound | boot default                                  

             bootmisc | boot                                          

          consolefont | boot                                          

           consolekit | boot default                                  

         cpufrequtils |      default                                  

                cupsd |      default                                  

                 dbus | boot default                                  

                devfs |                                        sysinit

        device-mapper | boot                                          

                dmesg |                                        sysinit

                 fsck | boot                                          

             hostname | boot                                          

              hotplug | boot                                          

              hwclock | boot                                          

              keymaps | boot                                          

            killprocs |                        shutdown               

                local |      default nonetwork                        

           localmount | boot                                          

                  lvm | boot                                          

              modules | boot                                          

             mount-ro |                        shutdown               

                 mtab | boot                                          

             net.eth0 |      default                                  

               net.lo | boot                                          

             netmount |      default                                  

              portmap |      default                                  

               procfs | boot                                          

                 root | boot                                          

            savecache |                        shutdown               

                 swap |      default                                  

               sysctl | boot                                          

            syslog-ng |      default                                  

         termencoding | boot                                          

                 udev |                                        sysinit

       udev-postmount |      default                                  

              urandom |      default                                  

           vixie-cron |      default                                  

                  xdm | boot default                              
```

Czym albo gdzie mogę sprawdzić co to może być ?

----------

## unK

bootchart

----------

## wertjacek

A moge prosić kogoś o przetłumaczenie tego na język polski?  :Razz: 

http://imageshack.us/f/847/bootchart.png/

z góry dziękuję

----------

## SlashBeast

Nic nie widac, albo dales skalowanie obrazka przy uploadzie albo wpadam w jakis blad javascriptu na imageshacku. Wrzuc ten obrazek na np. imgur.

----------

## wertjacek

faktycznie imageshack pomniejszyło png.

Poprawka na imgur

http://imgur.com/gig1s

----------

## Dagger

Osobiscie uzywam systemd. Bootawanie jest znacznie szybsze:

systemd-analyze 

Startup finished in 1492ms (kernel) + 2737ms (userspace) = 4230ms

----------

## lazy_bum

 *wertjacek wrote:*   

> O chwili wklepania loginu i hasła w menadżerze logowania do pojawienia sie pulpitu gentoo potrzebuje prawie 30-40 sekund.

 

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> Osobiscie uzywam systemd. Bootawanie jest znacznie szybsze:

 

Szczerze mówiąc to jakoś ciężko mi tu dostrzec związek… chyba, że chodzi o „menadżer logowania” BIOS. (;

Sprawdź czy na użytkowniku z „gołym” ~/.kde wygląda to tak samo.

Możliwe, że to jakieś cudowne dziecko KDE, jak n(i)epomuk, dogrywa sobie… cokolwiek tam do orania dysku w każdą stronę potrzebuje.

Ew. uruchom sobie @tty jakiś nmon, dstat czy chociaż htop, zaloguj się i przez te pół minuty popatrz cóż tam się dzieje.

Na szybko to widzę jeszcze jedną możliwość — dysk jest walnięty na jakimś istotnym dla środowiska pliku i ma problem z odczytem.

----------

